
“yet another example of how profoundly anti-innovation America has become” - notadoc
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/may/11/tech-innovation-silicon-valley-juicero?CMP=Share_AndroidApp
======
infodroid
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14315446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14315446)

~~~
notadoc
Oops, sorry about that.

------
En_gr_Student
It is a cycle. It relates to bureaucratic and cultural inertia. The pendulum
first goes to one side, then to the other. The juice thing is a moronic thing,
and those who love it deserve what they supported. That means those in charge,
the organizational equivalent of the 1%, are morons and anti-innovation. Those
folks got to where they are from where the other 99% are, by being innovative.
They have way too much capital, and too few brain-cells to differentiate
anymore. It also looks like they didn't do their footwork.

Give it a few cycles, a few years, and let a few of us hard-working, thinking,
and innovating 99% get a decent shot that isn't shot down by the current batch
of bucket-heads at the top, and there will be another wave of "innovation".
The truth is that the killer of innovation is much more about how the overall
system functions, than the capacity of innovators. Did you know that Peter
Principle Revisited actually leads to organizational topologies that reject
talent. HR, who doesn't do math or graph theory has no idea what that sentence
means. This is why there is a current drought of actual innovation.

------
nebabyte
Have to leave to pick up folks at the airport but as a brief note off just the
title - my go-to examples/running list for the US possibly quashing innovation
has historically been airless tires, but there was another example I'll try
and dig up when I get back (maybe someone else can in the meantime) was one
circulating about innovative needles for hospitals to prevent accidental
injections among healthcare professionals - I believe it was brought up on HN,
might sound familiar.

If the title-based judgement is unrelated, apologies. If it is not, I'd love
to hear more examples of this, been wanting to get a list going for further
study.

------
jeffrey_t_b
A better, bigger, perspective: [http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/05/11/silicon-
valley-a-realit...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/05/11/silicon-valley-a-
reality-check/)

------
rwoodley
This article is a disorganized and incoherent mess with a trite political
moral.

~~~
helthanatos
It doesn't exactly connect "America has no more innovation" and "many startups
are scams"

------
metal
The only "problem" I see is that there's a lot of vc money out there willing
to take a long shot.

~~~
polotics
Well long in terms of odd, not time.

